# Lone birds?



## Elliriyanna (Dec 16, 2014)

Does anyone have lone birds?

Which species are best if you want a lone companion bird? Something small/medium and that chatters rather than the high pitched shrieking.


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

I have a single budgie, she has been a single bird her whole life (she just turned three this month) and is happy, healthy, and chirps and chatters softly during the day. 

Personally, I think that budgies are the best choice for companion birds since their voices aren't as big as their other hookbill cousins and they're clean and easy to care for. 

Keep in mind that with a single budgie, you must spend many hours a day with him or her as they are flock animals and require daily social interaction to prevent depression, anxiety and loneliness.


----------



## mekat (May 18, 2015)

I have had a single budgie as well up until recently Budgies are small and don't get in the way. Mine used to snuggle into my neck and preen my hair for hours. He was very unobtrusive and I was able to get most everything done with him on me (except cooking, cleaning with chemicals, going outside of course basically dangerous stuff for them). So yes one can bond with you and spend time without needing constant attention but (s)he will need several hours everyday of hanging with you. I would recommend a hand fed one that recognizes humans as companions since it will not have bird companionship to fall back on if you fail to build a bond.


----------



## Budget baby (Jan 1, 2013)

I have only had Budgies, but they are a wonderful species full of character and personality. If you are having alone budgie then you must be prepared to give willing of your time and make an effort to always be there as much as possibly. Budgies can become depressed, they like company as mentioned they are a flock bird. Keep in mind also every bird has it's own personality and traits. Good luck :budgie:


----------



## Elliriyanna (Dec 16, 2014)

I only work 3 days a week and the plan is to have the little one with me while I am not at work. 

I have read parakeets don't like to be " petted" and such as much as some other birds. 

My goal is to look for a tame bird in need of a home, so I may end up with an older one which is fine for me. 

I already know for the next 6ish years what my life will be like since I am going back to school.


----------



## Sheather (Oct 21, 2014)

In my opinion there is no good lone bird. All birds are social to some degree, and I would never keep any species without any other avian companionship.Your best bets, nonetheless, for a single bird would be a male canary housed in a busy area of your home, or a ringneck dove, if you have time to bond with it and substitute its mate. I would absolutely never recommend a parrot of any species be kept without at least one companion.


----------



## Elliriyanna (Dec 16, 2014)

Well I would of course keep an eye on everything and if it ever seems unhappy or my schedule changes I would immediately look for a buddy for it.

What about a diamond dove? If I could find one? 

Or a bird who has proven to not do well with its own kind? 

I know even the most social animals sometimes don't do well with their own kind. Even if its rare.


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

I also have a diamond dove, she is very sweet and doesn't make hardly any noise. They don't "bond" with humans oftentimes as often as budgies or other parrots do, though. 
She needs a bigger cage than my budgie because they only fly to get to places, and often don't play and move around as much. It just depends on what you are looking for in terms of personality 

I have never had any indication that my single budgie is unhappy or lonely since I spend so much time with her  Of course, it differs with the personality of each bird, but since you only work three days a week I think it's fine.


----------



## Elliriyanna (Dec 16, 2014)

diamond doves are gorgeous and I hope this doesn't come out wrong, But if thats all they do it may be better to just admire them from afar rather than get one.


----------



## Sheather (Oct 21, 2014)

Can vouch - diamond doves don't do much. They're pretty, but their personalities are incredibly dull.


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

I agree


----------



## eduardo (Jul 24, 2011)

*What about a parottlet? Apparently, they do well as solo birds. And they are full of personality.*


----------



## Elliriyanna (Dec 16, 2014)

I love parrotlets but they are difficult to find here. 

I have also read that they may not be the best bird for me because they are like big parrots in a little body. I do remember reading something that turned me off of them, I just cant remember exactly what.


----------



## udbhav (Jul 30, 2015)

Elliriyanna said:


> What about a diamond dove? If I could find one?
> 
> Or a bird who has proven to not do well with its own kind?
> 
> I know even the most social animals sometimes don't do well with their own kind. Even if its rare.


I have a five month old female budgie living alone (in a small cage) placed atop the larger cage housing all others. The baby was either born with a disabled leg or it may have been trampled upon by it's parents soon after birth. At two weeks of age, she was placed with another mother who was the most generous and hardworking of mothers. The new mother took very good care of her. At about four weeks the poor baby was shifted to the larger cage along with other baby budgies and some adults. For about ten days the baby was protected very aggressively by her step mom. After she was left on her own, she was irritatingly pecked upon by other young budgies . One afternoon I found some bully had pecked so hard at her head that she was bleeding. I at once decided to keep her away from the rest. She has been very much at ease and grown well even after her disability.

The best part is that she is the lone bird out of all my birds whom you can trust when kissing it's beak. It never bites but does gently pay back with her beak. It even preens your head with patience.


----------

